# sykes lastnight



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Got out around 7 fished until 10 had 2 good runs figuring reds but lost both under the bridge. It was very windy and rough water. Im glad it wasnt too cold but all and all had a good time. Seen afew people with stud bluefish and a couple reds were caught and released down from me. Thats why they call it fishing not catching my friends. Good luck.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

we were out there too and got skunked as well, two good runs on menhaden but no hookups


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya it was a nasty night but beats sitting at home.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Going out tonight, we will try and get you guys some revenge!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Going out tonight, we will try and get you guys some revenge!


Hell yeah we will. & we'll do it while freezing our a**** off. Haha.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Might be out there later but I'll be bringing my bridge cave and hot chocolate. Nice and warm in there!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to post pics from my new phone. Think I got it. Presenting the temporary poor mans bridge cave. Might not catch anything but won't freeze. Lol!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Trying to figure out how to post pics from my new phone. Think I got it. Presenting the temporary poor mans bridge cave. Might not catch anything but won't freeze. Lol!


That's effing epic!!!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Die hard!!

Bigdaddysdieselservice 8507365478


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Now if you can catch we fish to fry out there you will be set! Good luck tonight.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wind, wind, and more wind! :shutup: 
Oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What side and time will you be out there mogan man? I plan in going also.


----------

